# Price of PAT testing



## ickleant (Jul 18, 2012)

hello everyone!

I've been working with PAT for a while now and until now i've been using a fixed pricing scheme i came across this the other day

http://www.tester.co.uk/blog/resource_libary/pat-testing-margin-calculator

do many people work out the pricing for each job individually does seem like a good idea for big jobs.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

who is this guy Pat, and why are you testing him ? For drugs ? Is he related to Fibber McGee ?


----------



## ickleant (Jul 18, 2012)

PAT testing (Portable Appliance Testing)


----------

